# What's your wait time for new BMW?



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Placed an order for a 530 Xdrive since July, My Garage still showing Started production.
Wondering what;s your wait time is with the supply chain issues this year.


----------



## Sandlapper (Dec 4, 2008)

phen88 said:


> Placed an order for a 530 Xdrive since July, My Garage still showing Started production.
> Wondering what;s your wait time is with the supply chain issues this year.


Ordered my 2022 M8 Competition 30 June. Took delivery today, 11 October


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sandlapper said:


> Ordered my 2022 M8 Competition 30 June. Took delivery today, 11 October


Not bad at all! Congrats and enjoy your new ride!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

phen88 said:


> Placed an order for a 530 Xdrive since July, My Garage still showing Started production.
> Wondering what;s your wait time is with the supply chain issues this year.


Every order a dealer places has a SPECIFIC pre-defined production date (or more precisely a production week). When you place an order with a dealer THEY get to decide which week to ‘give’ you. BMWNA doesn’t, the dealer does. 

What production week did your dealer give you?

And, FWIW, dealers have been known to not give people a defined date, just roll the order around, pushing it off….


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

ard said:


> FWIW


Interesting....this is what my sales rep told me after submitted the order: "It has a tentative build date of end-of-September but that usually jumps the line when a client's name is attached."
Just out of curiousity, why would the dealer want to roll the order around and push it off? WOuldn;t the sales rep wanted the order to be done sooner and get their commission?
Thanks for the info btw!


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

phen88 said:


> Interesting....this is what my sales rep told me after submitted the order: "It has a tentative build date of end-of-September but that usually jumps the line when a client's name is attached."
> Just out of curiousity, why would the dealer want to roll the order around and push it off? WOuldn;t the sales rep wanted the order to be done sooner and get their commission?
> Thanks for the info btw!


There's a few factors:

(1.) Each dealer gets a set number of allocations from BMWNA for upcoming builds - so if all of them are already used up on other customers and you come in, they'll "sell" you a car even though they don't actually have an allocation, since they'd don't want to lose your business. They'll just make up some BS, tell you it's all good, and then give you an allocation when they get one next month ... or not.

(2.) Let's say the dealer puts your name on their last allocation for that month and then a new customer comes in and agrees to pay a $10k ADM if the dealer can deliver the car in 30 days. Guess who's allocation they're going to give to the new customer? yours!

So how do you prevent this?

You ask the dealer for the Production Number of your order, and also to print out the Vehicle Inquiry for you (which'll show your PN, your config, etc). Now that you have that you can go onto mygarage.bmwusa.com, input your order number, and validate your config. You can also call the 1844 4genius number, give them your production number, and get a specific build week and eventually day (your dealer can tell you this too)

If you don't have a production number - i.e., the dealer knows you don't know what's yours - then the dealer will feel free to push you into allocations/delivery dates if they get better/higher paying customers.


----------



## Michael1939 (Oct 12, 2021)

Congratulations enjoy your new ride


----------



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

phen88 said:


> Placed an order for a 530 Xdrive since July, My Garage still showing Started production.
> Wondering what;s your wait time is with the supply chain issues this year.


Is it status 112 or 150? 112 means it is slotted for production, but you can still modify the build. 150 means your build is locked and it will get built - it should not be more than a couple of weeks between 150 and 155 (quality check, assembly finish, or similar). Your dealer's status report shows the status number. The genius line can tell you, too.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

GrussGott said:


> There's a few factors:
> 
> (1.) Each dealer gets a set number of allocations from BMWNA for upcoming builds - so if all of them are already used up on other customers and you come in, they'll "sell" you a car even though they don't actually have an allocation, since they'd don't want to lose your business. They'll just make up some BS, tell you it's all good, and then give you an allocation when they get one next month ... or not.
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense!

Called the 844 4Genius number, they didnt need the production number, only asked for the VIN#. Couldn;t find any info of the vehicle! But in Mybmw, i managed to see that it vehicle in my account, status Prodcution began. 

Yes, the sales rep did provide me with the Vehicle inquiry after order was placed. Not sure whats going on now, but will have to wait and see. 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

mattinfll said:


> Is it status 112 or 150? 112 means it is slotted for production, but you can still modify the build. 150 means your build is locked and it will get built - it should not be more than a couple of weeks between 150 and 155 (quality check, assembly finish, or similar). Your dealer's status report shows the status number. The genius line can tell you, too.


I don't know whether its 112 or 150 since i cant see that info fro mybmw. It is the 3rd stage , Production Began.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Michael1939 said:


> Congratulations enjoy your new ride


Thanks but i will need to get the car first


----------



## ROCKETM5 (Oct 12, 2021)

phen88 said:


> Placed an order for a 530 Xdrive since July, My Garage still showing Started production.
> Wondering what;s your wait time is with the supply chain issues this year.


Just ordered a 2022 M5 Comp on September 17, 2021 from a dealer that had one allocation slot, it was done with production on October 4, 2021 and at the port as I type this post. Getting a little impatient here


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

phen88 said:


> Ok, that makes sense!
> 
> Called the 844 4Genius number, they didnt need the production number, only asked for the VIN#. Couldn;t find any info of the vehicle! But in Mybmw, i managed to see that it vehicle in my account, status Production began.
> 
> ...


Grusgott laid it out quite well.... PLEASE do not be passive here, it is easy to get screwed.

You should understand that YOU are *not* a customer of BMWs. You are a customer of the dealership....the dealer is in fact BMWs customer. BMW is selling the car to the dealer and they are selling it to you. Maybe, Eventually.

As a result, BMWNA is very circumspect about providing you with info that may go counter to whatever game the dealer is playing. Hence ONLY THE DEALER has the info you need. Not 'My Bmw" and not "the genius line". This it not to be underestimated, this system is designed to make you FEEL like you are buying it from BMW, but there are significant protections that keep us from knowing what is really going on.

Call the dealer tell them "I need the production week you have assigned (or will assign) for my order". Dont hang up until they do, if they cant, that means they havent assigned one to you. IMO

You asked 'why would the sales rep do this'... lots of reasons: they are clueless. They would love to sell it to you but other sales rep(s) with more 'juice' are getting their orders filled....the sales manager figures they can rope-a-dope you for a while, filling orders for folks paying more....

I recall a thread in the last year where a member here got screwed by a dealer for months, until it was too late- car production closed and he was screwed.....


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

GrussGott said:


> (2.) Let's say the dealer puts your name on their last allocation for that month and then a new customer comes in and agrees to pay a $10k ADM if the dealer can deliver the car in 30 days. Guess who's allocation they're going to give to the new customer? yours!


In 2002 I was hunting for an E39M5. Asked a dealer what their wait list was like. "Pretty bad right now, at MSRP it will be 6 months at least". I paused, then asked "what about $10k over". 

He said "you'd be next in line"


It turns out that the waiting list wasn't arranged based on WHEN you ordered....it was sorted based on HOW MUCH.


----------



## ROCKETM5 (Oct 12, 2021)

ard said:


> In 2002 I was hunting for an E39M5. Asked a dealer what their wait list was like. "Pretty bad right now, at MSRP it will be 6 months at least". I paused, then asked "what about $10k over".
> 
> He said "you'd be next in line"
> 
> ...


"Every man has a price, just need to find out the price" guess that's what you experienced.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

ard said:


> Grusgott laid it out quite well.... PLEASE do not be passive here, it is easy to get screwed.
> 
> You should understand that YOU are *not* a customer of BMWs. You are a customer of the dealership....the dealer is in fact BMWs customer. BMW is selling the car to the dealer and they are selling it to you. Maybe, Eventually.
> 
> ...


You're right! I called the genius hotline and they couldn;t find the vehicle ! 
Called my sale rep, and she told me dont bother to call that hotline. But reassured me that my car was moved into production (in que) as of 10/7. It matches Mybmw tracker....i can only hope for the best coz im not gonna pay over the msrp just to get it sooner. 
Thanks for your input and advise!


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

phen88 said:


> You're right! I called the genius hotline and they couldn;t find the vehicle !
> Called my sale rep, and she told me dont bother to call that hotline. But reassured me that my car was moved into production (in que) as of 10/7. It matches Mybmw tracker....i can only hope for the best coz im not gonna pay over the msrp just to get it sooner.
> Thanks for your input and advise!


Btw, she did provide me the production week when i palced the order, it was en of September. But she also said it could be a little off due to the supply chain issues.


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

phen88 said:


> Ok, that makes sense!
> 
> Called the 844 4Genius number, they didnt need the production number, only asked for the VIN#.


If you have a VIN you're in the production queue, but the reason they can't find anything out about it is because technically that VIN isn't a built vehicle yet, it's just been assigned to BE built - that's why you use the production number!

The genius lines can be clueless, but if you call them, ONLY give them the production number ("I don't have a vin") you can usually get your build day and a detailed status, but you have to get the right person.

I'm guessing you got the VIN from mygarage.bmwusa.com? Basically it means you're vehicle is status 150, i.e., in the production queue and/or being produced. Typically - depending - that's take 7-10 days to see any updates (the vehicle takes 1 day to get built, but the time between 150 and built is usually ~10 days ... plan on 14.

But, again, if you're getting the vin from the mygarage site, then just be aware it's not yet an active VIN and won't work as input on any BMW system (e.g., if you try to download your owners manual by inputting your VIN it won't recognize your VIN)


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

GrussGott said:


> If you have a VIN you're in the production queue, but the reason they can't find anything out about it is because technically that VIN isn't a built vehicle yet, it's just been assigned to BE built - that's why you use the production number!
> 
> The genius lines can be clueless, but if you call them, ONLY give them the production number ("I don't have a vin") you can usually get your build day and a detailed status, but you have to get the right person.
> 
> ...


Fun update: Today is exactly 10 days from when my vehicle first went into "production begins", i.e., Status 150. Today it's at "Entering assembly line" which means the body has bonded & welded (~6 hours), the body has been painted (5 coats, ~12hours), and now it's going down the line to have all the stuff installed in the interior and then "marriage" where they mate the body of the car to the suspension/engine/chassis.

Here's an old status list I have relative to the Munich lines so may not perfectly align to Spartanburg

0 Order deleted by NA
17 Order not Specified
37 Order is at BMW NA
87 Production Week Assigned
97 Order sent to AG
100 Order deleted by AG
101 Error in data transmitted
102 Special Order (no Prod Week)
105 Order out of Prod. Period
111 Order Accepted at AG
112 Order scheduled for Production
150 Production Started
151 Body Shop Started
152 Paint Shop Started
153 Assembly Started
155 Production Completed
160 Released to Distribution
168 AG Stock
170 Waiting Workshop
172 Planned for Workshop
174 Workshop Entry
176 Workshop Complete
180 Waiting for Export Dispatch
181 Waiting for Domestic Dispatch
182 AG Load No. — Released to Carrier
190 Dispatched ex(port?) BMW AG
191 Returned to BMW AG
193 Arrived at Port of Exit (where my car was stalled)
194 Selected for Shipment
195 Shipped from Port of Exit
196 Shipment Arrival — ATA


----------



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

They now often refer to 155 as "quality check" - at least for Spartanburg.

Personally, I have had good luck with the Genius line. I have not found them clueless or hiding information. They have told me exactly where I was in the process and were correct (it was confirmed by my CA, who also sent me screen shots from his updates).


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

phen88 said:


> Update- Moved from Entering assembly line to Quality check in 1 day! Next step is final assembly. Wondering what that's for ? Wouldn;t it be fully assembled before quality check?


Whatever that is, it happens fast. Your car will likely be on its way to the port tomorrow.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

phen88 said:


> Next step is final assembly. *Wondering what that's for?* Wouldn't it be fully assembled before quality check?


Correcting anything that's rejected in QC.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Zeichen311 said:


> Correcting anything that's rejected in QC.


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

phen88 said:


> Update- Moved from Entering assembly line to Quality check in 1 day! Next step is final assembly. Wondering what that's for ? Wouldn;t it be fully assembled before quality check?


Turns out, "production complete" and the entry to "Quality Check" is not exactly "totally built". You may have seen in my other posts, my 540i stayed in Quality Check for just over 5 weeks! From my conversations with BMW NA and my dealer, various parts may still be not fully installed and a car can wait for any number of reasons. As you mentioned, next step after Quality Check is "Final Assembly". This is the "real" end of production and the car will move to leave the factory. I never did find out what part my car may have been waiting for, but since there were no "stop sale" flags on the order, BMW NA thought it was probably some minor part, maybe a trim piece they were waiting for, etc. Hopefully yours will go right through to Ready for Transport, etc.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

markl53 said:


> Turns out, "production complete" and the entry to "Quality Check" is not exactly "totally built". You may have seen in my other posts, my 540i stayed in Quality Check for just over 5 weeks! From my conversations with BMW NA and my dealer, various parts may still be not fully installed and a car can wait for any number of reasons. As you mentioned, next step after Quality Check is "Final Assembly". This is the "real" end of production and the car will move to leave the factory. I never did find out what part my car may have been waiting for, but since there were no "stop sale" flags on the order, BMW NA thought it was probably some minor part, maybe a trim piece they were waiting for, etc. Hopefully yours will go right through to Ready for Transport, etc.


 hope for the best...
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

markl53 said:


> Turns out, "production complete" and the entry to "Quality Check" is not exactly "totally built". You may have seen in my other posts, my 540i stayed in Quality Check for just over 5 weeks! From my conversations with BMW NA and my dealer, various parts may still be not fully installed and a car can wait for any number of reasons. As you mentioned, next step after Quality Check is "Final Assembly". This is the "real" end of production and the car will move to leave the factory. I never did find out what part my car may have been waiting for, but since there were no "stop sale" flags on the order, BMW NA thought it was probably some minor part, maybe a trim piece they were waiting for, etc. Hopefully yours will go right through to Ready for Transport, etc.


BMW wont issue a 'stop sale' for cars that havent been released to the sales network. I mean why bother? Telling the world "we have an issue, look at us" is a last resort. As long as they are 'in control' of the issue and stop the offending car within their production system, its all 'company confidential'.

This idea that BMW is sharing actual information and not a highly scripted and 'decontented' version of reality is always humorous.

What is REALLY going on is not shared with dealer, not shared with downstream owners....


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

ard said:


> BMW wont issue a 'stop sale' for cars that havent been released to the sales network. I mean why bother? Telling the world "we have an issue, look at us" is a last resort. As long as they are 'in control' of the issue and stop the offending car within their production system, its all 'company confidential'.
> 
> This idea that BMW is sharing actual information and not a highly scripted and 'decontented' version of reality is always humorous.
> 
> What is REALLY going on is not shared with dealer, not shared with downstream owners....


Sorry, I'm not sure that is correct. On one of my dealer visits they showed me a whole list of their other orders on their ordering system. They had a whole load of 3's and 4's with big red "STOP" signs which had not yet finished production, showing unknown resolution dates. Maybe those were not technically "stop sale" orders, but my incompletely built car had no such flagging.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

My car finally got to the port yesterday. Just talked to the Genius line again and found out apparently "K" Line ships are also recent shippers. Their website doesn't have quite as much detailed schedule information, but I was able to see their spreadsheet for the next month or so. In particular, the Genius rep was familiar with Donington and Olympian Highway ships recently...


"K" LineDepart BremerhavenArrive BaltimoreDaysHawaiian Highway11/10/2021​11/19/2021​9​Olympian Highway11/13/2021​11/25/2021​12​Donington11/23/2021​12/6/2021​13​Hawaiian Highway12/9/2021​12/21/2021​12​Olympian Highway12/14/2021​12/27/2021​13​


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

markl53 said:


> My car finally got to the port yesterday. Just talked to the Genius line again and found out apparently "K" Line ships are also recent shippers. Their website doesn't have quite as much detailed schedule information, but I was able to see their spreadsheet for the next month or so. In particular, the Genius rep was familiar with Donington and Olympian Highway ships recently...
> 
> 
> "K" LineDepart BremerhavenArrive BaltimoreDaysHawaiian Highway11/10/2021​11/19/2021​9​Olympian Highway11/13/2021​11/25/2021​12​Donington11/23/2021​12/6/2021​13​Hawaiian Highway12/9/2021​12/21/2021​12​Olympian Highway12/14/2021​12/27/2021​13​


Our cars might be on the same ship. Mine is still at Bremerhaven, too.....for the 4th day. That Hawaiian highway must be a direct route. Nine days seems pretty quick.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

markl53 said:


> My car finally got to the port yesterday. Just talked to the Genius line again and found out apparently "K" Line ships are also recent shippers. Their website doesn't have quite as much detailed schedule information, but I was able to see their spreadsheet for the next month or so. In particular, the Genius rep was familiar with Donington and Olympian Highway ships recently...
> 
> 
> "K" LineDepart BremerhavenArrive BaltimoreDaysHawaiian Highway11/10/2021​11/19/2021​9​Olympian Highway11/13/2021​11/25/2021​12​Donington11/23/2021​12/6/2021​13​Hawaiian Highway12/9/2021​12/21/2021​12​Olympian Highway12/14/2021​12/27/2021​13​


9 days to sail from bremerhaven to Baltimore? That's pretty fast!


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Brucelinc said:


> Whatever that is, it happens fast. Your car will likely be on its way to the port tomorrow.


You're spot on! Status chacnged to awaiting carrier assigment today!


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

Day 5 in Bremerhaven for mine. I wonder if a genius would know what ship it will eventually be on?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Brucelinc said:


> Day 5 in Bremerhaven for mine. I wonder if a genius would know what ship it will eventually be on?


Based on the schedules I saw so far (and maybe there are others), I'm not expecting boarding until at least 11/7 or 11/10, if even then. And who knows if cars are backed up before ours. The rep I spoke with yesterday was saying they usually don't find out until right before assignment (at least according to her). Do a Google Maps for Bremerhaven and Baltimore and zoom in, I think I found the lots where cars are staged.


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

WW has a ship leaving 11/7 that is scheduled to arrive in Baltimore on 11/24. I am only guessing but it wouldn't surprise me if that is the ship my car will be on. Throwing Thanksgiving into the mix, it seems unlikely my car will make it to Minnesota by Christmas. 

The K-line leaving on the 10th and arriving on the 19th would be better.


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Based on the schedules I saw so far (and maybe there are others), I'm not expecting boarding until at least 11/7 or 11/10, if even then. And who knows if cars are backed up before ours. The rep I spoke with yesterday was saying they usually don't find out until right before assignment (at least according to her). Do a Google Maps for Bremerhaven and Baltimore and zoom in, I think I found the lots where cars are staged.


This is from a webcam:


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Brucelinc said:


> This is from a webcam:
> View attachment 1044472


Wait, I think I see them (LOL)!


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

I really hope we are on the K-line Hawaiian Highway.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone knows what is PACBT as loading destination? Couldn;t find anything on Google


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

phen88 said:


> Anyone knows what is PACBT as loading destination? Couldn;t find anything on Google


Phen, I found that the first 2 characters are the country code. I found an international port site, "PA" is for Panama. Could it actually be "PACTB"? That is the port at Cristobal, Panama.

Reference: Port Codes: International Sea Port Code List & Finder | Freightos


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

markl53 said:


> Phen, I found that the first 2 characters are the country code. I found an international port site, "PA" is for Panama. Could it actually be "PACTB"? That is the port at Cristobal, Panama.
> 
> Reference: Port Codes: International Sea Port Code List & Finder | Freightos


Hey Mark.
Yes, that's what i thought as well. But all the tracking site shows PACBT, that's why i couldn't ind anything. I think you're right.
Btw, have you received your car?


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

phen88 said:


> Hey Mark.
> Yes, that's what i thought as well. But all the tracking site shows PACBT, that's why i couldn't ind anything. I think you're right.
> Btw, have you received your car?


No, it's still the early part of Atlantic crossing. Supposed to reach Baltimore around 11/27. Hoping to have it around 1st week of December.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

markl53 said:


> No, it's still the early part of Atlantic crossing. Supposed to reach Baltimore around 11/27. Hoping to have it around 1st week of December.


Good luck!


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Noob to ordering....

I placed an order about 10 days ago with a dealer that doesn't have a current allocation for my model car. They are expecting one in jan or feb of '22. 

Am i correct in assuming that i can't get a production number or vin until I'm assigned an allocation? I assume there is nothing i can track either at this point....


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

SpeedyATL said:


> Noob to ordering....
> 
> I placed an order about 10 days ago with a dealer that doesn't have a current allocation for my model car. They are expecting one in jan or feb of '22.
> 
> Am i correct in assuming that i can't get a production number or vin until I'm assigned an allocation? I assume there is nothing i can track either at this point....


yes you're correct - no PN or VIN until your dealer has an allocation he's willing to assign to you and submits your configuration to the factory ... so no, nothing to track...

But what you can do is order from another dealer who does have an allocation. IMO, there's no reason to "order" from anyone who can't actually place an order, unless there some very very compelling reason to do it (e.g., dealer is promising you 15% off ... but even then I'd be skeptical )


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks much for the input.

Kind of an unusual situation but I've bought twice from this dealer before. They are pretty small. And I'm not in a hurry to get a convertible this time of year.

They gave me a much better deal than anyone else and i get to keep my current bmw lease until the new one comes in. My current lease deal is unbelievable (sub .5% on a 440i), so I'm thrilled to extend it.

Although unlikely in this market, I also get a few months extra to see if a gently used example pops up at a decent price...


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

SpeedyATL said:


> Thanks much for the input.
> 
> Kind of an unusual situation but I've bought twice from this dealer before. They are pretty small. And I'm not in a hurry to get a convertible this time of year.
> 
> ...


I'd say Feb is almost impossible, unless there's a dramatic change in supplies and transportation. But lucky you for getting a good deal. Here is Seattle everything is MSRP, take it or leave it .
Congrats and good luck!


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

phen88 said:


> I'd say Feb is almost impossible, unless there's a dramatic change in supplies and transportation. But lucky you for getting a good deal. Here is Seattle everything is MSRP, take it or leave it .
> Congrats and good luck!


To me, an ordered car should not be held to MSRP. It's not like the dealer has been paying floorplan for it, they are simply an "agent" acquiring your specific car. Nobody else has access to it and they are making a decent profit for simply pressing some buttons. BTW, there are currently some decent November incentives and probably will update or carry them over into December. BMW is not raising prices to dealers, it's not like a case of "inflation".

Also, regarding his reference to February, he was talking about the dealer having an allocation by then, not having the car produced by then. If a dealer can't get allocation in 3 months, something is wrong with the dealer, or they are lying.


----------



## phen88 (Jun 3, 2014)

markl53 said:


> To me, an ordered car should not be held to MSRP. It's not like the dealer has been paying floorplan for it, they are simply an "agent" acquiring your specific car. Nobody else has access to it and they are making a decent profit for simply pressing some buttons. BTW, there are currently some decent November incentives and probably will update or carry them over into December. BMW is not raising prices to dealers, it's not like a case of "inflation".
> 
> Also, regarding his reference to February, he was talking about the dealer having an allocation by then, not having the car produced by then. If a dealer can't get allocation in 3 months, something is wrong with the dealer, or they are lying.


Agree. WHen i said MSRP here i didn't mean the custom order. Whatever in the showroom is sold at MSRP, no bargain or whatsoever. 
Ah, i guess i missed read the Feb part. 3 months for an allocation is insane...


----------



## GrussGott (Jul 14, 2004)

markl53 said:


> To me, *an ordered car should not be held to MSRP*. It's not like the dealer has been paying floorplan for it, they are simply an "agent" acquiring your specific car. Nobody else has access to it and they are making a decent profit for simply pressing some buttons.
> 
> *If a dealer can't get allocation in 3 months, something is wrong with the dealer, or they are lying.*


The first part I'm not with you on:

BMWNA requires it's contracted dealers to have certain building types, specific floor plan space sizing, computer systems & equip, etc whether they sell 0 or 1000 cars ... thus every sale should be thought of as part cost, part profit, and obviously each dealer wants to make the most they can. Further, at least during my delivery, it was a few hours of multiple people's time and their service level was quite high and pre-delivery I had many questions & requests and they were answering them more/less 18 hours/day. Granted none of this is requires a lot of time specifically for me, but it's the being on call, setting aside time just for me, being prepared to provide high levels of service, etc. When you find a dealer who treats you like their #1 customer, that's gold and I have NO problem paying dealers for a high level of service. I had one dealer save an anniversary trip and I paid him MSRP even though he'd agreed to less. [ but, yeah, bad dealers are BAD ]

The second part I'm DEFINITELY with you on!


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

I appreciate the input.

I do need a little clarification though....So waiting 2-3 months just for an allocation is "insane" or they are "lying"? Is this correct in these strange times? I assume it's because they have no build slots available for an M440CV (near term allocations already taken by customers that ordered ahead of me). They are a smallish dealer (pre-covid less than 100 new BMWs on the lot) so I doubt they get large numbers of what is a fairly low production car. They did agree to an above market price for my trade ($2,XXX over MMR) and have agreed to that price regardless of when the new car comes in, meanwhile I can continue to drive it with the capital reduction portion of payments going back in my pocket by reducing payoff, etc. This also gave me the ability to extend my current favorable lease.

I agree with Mark's comment that ordered cars should not be MSRP sales, but I contacted 10 dealers in the SE and all were MSRP or over for ALL cars, ordered or on the lot. I have a decent level of trust for my dealer (as much as you can have for anyone in the car business I guess and I bought 2 cars from them in the last 30 mon), but do you guys think I'm getting jerked around? It doesn't feel like it to me (in this market) and my antenna is ALWAYS up for that, but....


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

SpeedyATL said:


> I appreciate the input.
> 
> I do need a little clarification though....So waiting 2-3 months just for an allocation is "insane" or they are "lying"? Is this correct in these strange times? I assume it's because they have no build slots available for an M440CV (near term allocations already taken by customers that ordered ahead of me). They are a smallish dealer (pre-covid less than 100 new BMWs on the lot) so I doubt they get large numbers of what is a fairly low production car. They did agree to an above market price for my trade ($2,XXX over MMR) and have agreed to that price regardless of when the new car comes in, meanwhile I can continue to drive it with the capital reduction portion of payments going back in my pocket by reducing payoff, etc. This also gave me the ability to extend my current favorable lease.
> 
> I agree with Mark's comment that ordered cars should not be MSRP sales, but I contacted 10 dealers in the SE and all were MSRP or over for ALL cars, ordered or on the lot. I have a decent level of trust for my dealer (as much as you can have for anyone in the car business I guess and I bought 2 cars from them in the last 30 mon), but do you guys think I'm getting jerked around? It doesn't feel like it to me (in this market) and my antenna is ALWAYS up for that, but....


Maybe my reply was a bit "strong". I'm not familiar with general M440CV availability. So it could be that many dealers are having issues with allocation, so I apologize if I was off-course. It does seem "odd" that there wouldn't be a slot if the car is actually available for production. I always order RWD for my BMW's, I don't get XDrive. When I ordered my new 540i in August, my dealer had to trade an allocation slot for RWD with a neighboring dealer, it only took a day or so (I've purchased 5 previous BMW's from them). Your dealer seems to be very accommodating to you, locking in the trade-in price of your car, and such -- they are probably doing the best for you. Hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

ard said:


> Well when the dealer (perhaps unbeknownst to the salesperson) is playing games with the actual production slot, the Genius line isnt going to be a help....
> 
> Sure once it is in production, and the information that is- by design- shielded from disclosure has passed, then they can be useful.
> 
> ...


It didn't happen to my recent 2022 G83 build, as I stayed at a week 41 production and completed on time, but on the G80/G82 forum lots of orders are jumping between 111 and 112. Builds are going backwards by weeks.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Brucelinc said:


> My dealer had an M550i on order for their stock that was in status 112. We tweaked the options and color and closed the deal on September 28. On October 5, the MyBMW site showed that it entered the production queue, status 150. It has been there ever since according to the website. I call the genius line yesterday and they told me it was scheduled to be completed on October 22. I am not sure if that is before or after quality checks.
> 
> The genius also told me to expect it to sit at the port for at least a week or more prior to being loaded on the ship. I asked him what the chances were I would see it by Christmas and he said that would be very likely. There could be many delays over the next few weeks but I am hopeful.


Just wait until your car arrives to the US Port and it's held up by a stop sale. 

Quality check occurs after production is completed and prior to release to carrier to be transported to Bremerhaven DE.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

GrussGott said:


> All of my previous bimmers were built at Regensburg.


I was right there with you, as I toured Werk Regensburg 10 years ago when BMW switched from soft to hard top for the E93. Starting the G23/G83, the 4 series convertibles are manufactured at BMW Group Plant Dingolfing


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ibiza said:


> Just wait until your car arrives to the US Port and it's held up by a stop sale.
> 
> Quality check occurs after production is completed and prior to release to carrier to be transported to Bremerhaven DE.


Quality Check occurs after the main production assembly and before "final assembly". My 540i was held at Quality Check for 5 weeks before "Final Assembly" and then proceeded to "Ready for Transport" out of the factory. There were no "stop sale" or other flags. There is no reason to expect a holdup when it reaches the U.S. port. The stop sale would already be on the order.


----------



## SpeedyATL (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks for everyone's input. As it turns out my allocation came through yesterday, well ahead of schedule. So i now have a production number with a build date in the second week of January and delivery expected maybe near the end of February.

I need to read this thread again to see how realistic those dates are, but in the end i don't care that much (atleast for now) as I'm still enjoying my current lease arrangement.


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

Ibiza said:


> Just wait until your car arrives to the US Port and it's held up by a stop sale.
> 
> Quality check occurs after production is completed and prior to release to carrier to be transported to Bremerhaven DE.


There is no stop sale or open issues with my car. It is in the middle of the Atlantic at the moment and scheduled to be in Baltimore on 11/27. I have no reason to expect any particular delays at the VPC so I should have the car well before Christmas. No guarantees, of course.


----------



## praneeth087 (Nov 25, 2021)

mattinfll said:


> Is it status 112 or 150? 112 means it is slotted for production, but you can still modify the build. 150 means your build is locked and it will get built - it should not be more than a couple of weeks between 150 and 155 (quality check, assembly finish, or similar). Your dealer's status report shows the status number. The genius line can tell you, too.





mattinfll said:


> Is it status 112 or 150? 112 means it is slotted for production, but you can still modify the build. 150 means your build is locked and it will get built - it should not be more than a couple of weeks between 150 and 155 (quality check, assembly finish, or similar). Your dealer's status report shows the status number. The genius line can tell you, too.


How long does it take to move from 112 to 150?mine has been sitting in 112 since a week and BMW Genius said it is scheduled for production to start on Dec 5th.
Also, I want mention the priority is changed to 1 - Customer Sold after I paid the deposit.


----------



## praneeth087 (Nov 25, 2021)

ROCKETM5 said:


> Just ordered a 2022 M5 Comp on September 17, 2021 from a dealer that had one allocation slot, it was done with production on October 4, 2021 and at the port as I type this post. Getting a little impatient here


That’s good news, can you post your timeline from ordering until production completed.

I ordered 2022 M240i last week, wondering when it would go into production begins status. It’s stuck at 112 (Scheduled for production)


----------



## Brucelinc (Sep 19, 2021)

praneeth087 said:


> That’s good news, can you post your timeline from ordering until production completed.
> 
> I ordered 2022 M240i last week, wondering when it would go into production begins status. It’s stuck at 112 (Scheduled for production)


I closed the deal on a status 112 car on 9/28 after tweaking the order with the color and options I wanted. It entered the production queue on 10/5. The ship with my car will be in Baltimore tomorrow.

The longest wait for me was the period after arriving a Bremerhaven until it actually was loaded on a ship...3 weeks. Then, the ship made 2 other stops at European ports before heading west to the USA.


----------

